

Which hosting provider do you use? - secgeek

Hi All,<p>from the past 5 years i am running couple of websites but i am frusteted with my host. there are CPU cycle limitations. i have a site which is getting lots of traffic,comes around alexa 60,000 rank. so i am facing lots of downtime.
which host will u recommend,what is price and what is your feedback,please share.<p>Thanks,
======
byoung2
I've been politely asked to leave 3 different shared hosting companies. Most
advertise unlimited disk space and bandwidth, but they never offer unlimited
CPU cycles or disk I/O. For the past two years, I've been hosting with
Rackspace Cloud (Cloud Sites, Cloud Files, and Cloud Servers).

Cloud Sites is nice because it scales with demand, and there is no upper limit
to CPU cycles. The one caveat is that the databases don't scale (basic
master/slave setup), so you'll have to go heavy on the caching for DB based
sites. This tradeoff is worth it to me because I don't have to worry about
server administration or scalability.

<http://www.rackspacecloud.com/?id=605>

------
ra
Slicehost share out CPU cycles based on the size of the VPS. e.g. a 521MB VPS
has 2x the CPU of a 256MB VPS.

They also do 64bit distros, which may help your CPU load.

I assume you have investigated where that CPU goes and consider refactoring,
caching etc.

------
slig
For generic sites(wordpress, forums, clients websites, etc), which run
php/mysql, I use liquidweb.

For custom applications, I use and recommend Linode.

~~~
shadowz
I second Liquidweb. We've used them for over a year now and our servers runs
like a champ. I'm actually going to test their new cloud product, Storm On
Demand, soon. Hope it's also awesome.

------
v4us
I use thishosting.com . I'm not sure that the standrat planes are situated for
you, but this Guys are doing their job very well! So, check it up!

------
ptm
I use ASmallOrange (shared), Prgmr (VPS) and App engine for hosting my sites.

At 60K alexa, you should really be looking at a VPS.

~~~
adora
+1 app engine. It's pretty great.

------
markkoberlein
I use Cloud Servers on Rackspace Cloud. You have to know how to setup a server
but the per hour costs are pretty good.

